# When are you most creative?



## Lillith (Apr 20, 2011)

unico said:


> I definitely seem most creative when I'm in emotional turmoil with some feelings of severe depression and hopelessness. Words just tumble out and I become really focused on my art to try and keep myself from being self-destructive. Also I'm bipolar and find myself very creative in mixed episodes (during which I usually feel suicidal).


I wish that my girlfriend was like this. She's Bipolar but she doesn't seem to be creative at all when she is going through an episode.


----------



## shlaraki (Apr 19, 2011)

I am most creative three days after I hand in a project when I suddenly think of 10 awesome ideas for that already completed assignment.

I also am most creative in the late evening when I'm undisturbed and am thinking about things that have been floating around in my head for a while.


----------



## The Exception (Oct 26, 2010)

When I'm not worried about whether I'm being creative. I can't will myself to have creative ideas. They just happen, often when I least expect it. 

Going for walks in nature, driving without a specific destination, right when I'm falling asleep and beginning to enter a dream state are some times when I'm the most creative


----------



## gladiatormalibu (Oct 23, 2010)

Everytime I drink and when I'm either really depressed or really happy


----------



## Fantastic Fantaseer (Apr 9, 2011)

mcgooglian said:


> When I'm taking a dump.


 oh lord help me! my stumics about to burst from all this laughing! XD somebody help me! medic! ahahahahahahahah! it's hurts a bit! XD

so yah, mostly when I'm alone it seems. for me it was last year while I slept through algebra clas. that's when I got most my greatest ideas. or when I was there and zoneing out. I would always hit a wall and practically pass out as soon as I managed to drag my self to my seat in that class. I'd get near it, suddently be exausted, and there ya go. so I guess being sleep deprived may have had something to do with it. also listening to music on youtube, reading something that gives me and idea or inspires me, or even talking to sirtain friends about sirtain subjects. or just thinking alone.


----------



## kallisti (Oct 7, 2010)

Between 1 and 4 AM.


----------



## Plaxico (Dec 11, 2010)

As a Feeler, Perceiver, I can't really pin down when I'm most creative. It really depends. Also I'm introverted intuitive. I can't just turn it off and on i have to be feeling it, people can't make me creative either.


----------



## kiskadee (Jan 9, 2009)

My creative periods appear when and where they please. The only consistent factors seem to be darkness and striking at the worst possible times.


----------



## NekoNinja (Apr 18, 2010)

In generally two instances - when I am near falling asleep; and when I am hyped up on caffeine (which is most of the time), pacing around in circles and listening to music.


----------



## 18211 (Jan 30, 2011)

I'm usually most creative at night when I am in the only one in the house that is awake and I'm all ready for bed and then the ideas just hit me.


----------



## TickTalk (Apr 20, 2011)

Talking makes me think. If I'm feeling particularly loopy I'll start talking to myself out loud. I always reach quick good solutions when I do so...

At the cost of my room mates sometimes thinking I'm craaaazzzyyy.


----------



## Apocalypse kid (Mar 20, 2011)

thewindlistens said:


> Nah, I'm serious. It's like magic, my brain just works completely differently.
> 
> They say sleep deprivation is very similar to being high. I wouldn't really know, the only few times I've been high I just laughed like an idiot. After 30 or so hours of not sleeping, though, it's like I'm experiencing the world through a different mind.


 Its true I have this happen to me somtimes i will be texting a friend late at night with all these abnormal thoughts and questions. She asks me what was i thinking and i told her about how that happens when i stay up late, now when that happens she points it out to me,lol


----------



## Aelthwyn (Oct 27, 2010)

I tend to feel the most creative when I'm alone late at night, but I also get a lot of ideas while reading or while in history class or something like that. Being in a beautifull atmosphere really helps, either in nature or in a beautifull room, or looking though books with beautifull artwork or photos.


----------



## Riy (Apr 1, 2010)

I come up with creative ideas while listening to music, I'm very creative when there's low limits and boundaries.


----------



## Michael82 (Dec 13, 2010)

totally random


----------



## Dr Visionary (May 5, 2011)

I become creative just about anywhere, I can be watching TV, talking to someone, working, shopping, exercising, etc... hard to say when, just anywhere.


----------



## Zee Bee (Aug 19, 2014)

matilda said:


> When do you get most of your brilliant ideas?


1 - When I should be doing something else much more important
2 - When I am experiencing an identity crisis, and feel like a more creative type


----------



## Bel Esprit (Aug 2, 2011)

I'm most creative when I'm not limited to a schedule. When I'm busy with school and work my creativity evaporates. And especially if I'm depressed, I'm not creative. If I'm feeling something strongly whether it's love, heartache or some realization that leads to inspiratoin then I'm definitely creative. But I have to be in a comfortable environment and not under stress which is usually what school and work causes. 

And yes, the best ideas come without warning.


----------

